# Harrison 13" lathe



## bigearl67 (Mar 2, 2014)

I picked up a new 13” Harrison lathefor the shop the other day. I wasn’t expecting to get into another project butpretty much lost my head when I seen it was the high speed version and had thefollow and steady rest as well as an Aloris t-p and like new Bison chuck. Ithas some issues and the Q-C box will need attention and defiantly needs re-bushed.I cleaned and drained the headstock and the forward/reverse lever for the Q-Cbox needs to be fixed but it looks like everything is there and in goodcondition. A previous owner obviously beat this a bit however the ways are ingood shape and it looks like I should have this up and running to standard witha couple days effort.
It appears to have the original two stage motor but I am notsure if it’s acting up due to dirty contacts or something more sinister.

I do have a few questions for anyone who has one of thesemachines that might be willing to help:

The motor engagement lever bracket mounted on the bed isbroker on mine, does anyone have a pic. of what the badge stated?

What oil did Harrison recommend forthe headstock?

Does anyone know of a parts machine laying around?

Thanks, Earl


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 2, 2014)

cool machine, good luck. An owners manual might be a good place to start looking. I'm sure folks around here can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 2, 2014)

here's your backup for $1000:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Harrison-13...863?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8c4f8927


----------



## bigearl67 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thomas Paine said:


> here's your backup for $1000:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Harrison-13...863?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8c4f8927





Yeah, I seen that. Think removal would be impossible or at least problematic off the island. Earl


----------



## toolman (Mar 2, 2014)

bigearl67 said:


> Yeah, I seen that. Think removal would be impossible or at least problematic off the island. Earl



Not to mention the additional $500 to get it out of the basement...


----------



## hvontres (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice find 
I just missed out on a nicely tooled 11" last year.


----------

